# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Doublicat, AI-powered app to swap faces in GIFs, RefaceAI, Kyiv, Ukraine

## Airicist

Developer - RefaceAI

doublicat.com

----------


## Airicist

Doublicat: Face swap AI-tool for GIFs

Jan 13, 2020




> Swap. Share. Hype. Make your favorite GIF memes personal with just one selfie.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ukrainian startup RefaceAI closes funding round. Elon Musk uses its app"

by Olha Karpenko
April 29, 2020

----------

